# The Last Surviver



## Lockwar (Aug 2, 2009)

Some of you may recall a post made by Karaface entitled "My Lich King". and mention of 3 out of 4 of our ratties passing over the Rainbow Bridge to stuff there bellys full of Rainbow-y walnuts.

The lone survivers name was Jack Black, Jack for short. Notable for his Lazy Lounge rat deminor, and curious personality, he now wrestles and plays with his Mentor Lich, were they both compeat for the attenchens of there girlfriend ratties.

we had taken him to the vet yesterday because of hard breathing, and was treated for respritory infection. however he had never been sick befor and the infection hit to hard. he passed this evening at around 7:45pm pst in a towel held by Kaylaface as we exited the steam filled bathroom we were using to help ease his breathing.

we will miss you Jack


------
Pics to come soon by Kaylaface
warningic heavy


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you've had to deal with so much loss all at once.  RIP Jack.


Will you be getting more ratties?


----------



## Lockwar (Aug 2, 2009)

a friend of ours felt bad for our loss so he went and purchased a new baby ratty for us a couple of days ago(currently in quarenteen, will be moving into the main cage today after its cleaned out) as a new friend to jack due to the loss of the other three, however it seems the new ratty(Named Hooka) wont be getting to meet Jack after all because of his passing.

Hooka will be the last ratty we get for a while. Loosing so much so quickly has taken its tole, though Hooka, im sure.. will enjoy the massive amounts of attenchen he will be getting.. or hate it.. one or the other, eather way he will get the love and attenchen he requires and deserves


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hooka would do best with another rattie for company. He really requires and deserves a buddy to live with. It's unfortunate you've lost your rats so suddenly, but it isn't really fair on the little one to be alone.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's the Jack picture.


































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

He's beautiful, R.I.P Jack


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

that you had to say goodbye to Jack but  for having Hooka. I hope you'll get Hooka a friend soon. It doesn't mean that you will forget Jack. It will make you happy to see happy rats again.
I think that's what most of us do when we lose our sweety pies.


----------



## lunamoon (May 20, 2009)

Goodbye Jack! You look like a special rattie.


----------



## js6stone (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack. 
He looks SOOOOOOO much like my new girl Bella.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

rest in peace little man


----------

